# Hybrid Crossfire Compatibility



## Ravenas (Mar 5, 2008)

Simple question:

Which mobos will support Hybrid Crossfire, and are there any upcoming mobos that you guys know of that will support it?


----------



## erocker (Mar 5, 2008)

I think the 780g chipset is the only chipset I know of so far and it just released.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Motherboards using the 780G chipset should support Hyprid Crossfire.


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 5, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Motherboards using the 780G chipset should support Hyprid Crossfire.



What about 790FX? No support there?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 5, 2008)

The 790FX doesn't have a built in GPU, that is the point of Hybrid Crossfire, to switch to the onboard GPU when the normal GPU isn't required, and to use the onboard GPU to add performance to a dedicated card(though I don't see the poor specs of the 780G GPU adding much performance to anything but low end cards).


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 5, 2008)

So is this mobo or?


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 5, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> The 790FX doesn't have a built in GPU, that is the point of Hybrid Crossfire, to switch to the onboard GPU when the normal GPU isn't required, and to use the onboard GPU to add performance to a dedicated card(though I don't see the poor specs of the 780G GPU adding much performance to anything but low end cards).



Well I'm guessing that we may see revisions of the 790FX.


----------



## CY:G (Mar 5, 2008)

WHAT< i thought it worked on x38 too!!!!

My dreams of pairing up a HD3870 with my x2 is fading...


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 5, 2008)

CY:G said:


> WHAT< i thought it worked on x38 too!!!!
> 
> My dreams of pairing up a HD3870 with my x2 is fading...



That has nothing to do with Hybrid Crossfire.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 5, 2008)

CY:G said:


> WHAT< i thought it worked on x38 too!!!!
> 
> My dreams of pairing up a HD3870 with my x2 is fading...



Thats CrossfireX not hybrid lol, hybrid makes the onboard chip work with the dedicated graphics and suposedly helps performance


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Here is a compatibility chart.


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 5, 2008)

I think this is the first review of the Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H AMD 780G+SB700 mainboard:

http://www.ocworkbench.com/2008/gigabyte/GA-MA78GM-S2H/g1.htm

Looks good, but like netekie said, only for low end cards it seems.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Correct, according to several sources, only the 3400 series cards will work originally with Hybrid Crossfire AND the first version will not allow you to turn off the descrete graphics card, which was kind of the big selling point of Hybrid Crossfire.


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 5, 2008)

So in conclusion, hybrid crossfire is a great solution (as of right now) for the budget gamer.


----------

